# Jim Moodie RV Importer



## 96101

hello, 
Has anybody used Jim Moodie to import there RV, I spoke to him today & he seems very genuine & his prices are very reasonable.


----------



## zaskar

stuart32 said:


> hello,
> Has anybody used Jim Moodie to import there RV, I spoke to him today & he seems very genuine & his prices are very reasonable.


Who!!!  ?


----------



## 101411

Never heard of him. We used Burnarr at RV Export and he did a good job for us. www.rvexports.com

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## MicknPat

I don't think the problem is in the exporting but in the registration in the UK which I don't see rvexports getting involved in.

Stuart32,

I have tried Jim Moodie in Google with out result can you help with a web site please?


----------



## 96101

He dosen't have a website.


----------



## 88927

Hi Stuart
With such a lack of info and no-one seeming to know this chap, maybe you can elaborate on what exactly he said he would do for you and how much he is proposing to charge you for it mate. There are several people on MHF who have self imported ARV's and have lots of experience, so once we know what his proposals are, then someone will be able to advise whether it is a good deal or not :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 108683

I only seen this when I was checking through Google so I’ll tell you people what I know about Jim Moodie. 

He was a very successful professional motorcycle racer being a double British champion and a multi TT winner and lap record holder. That’s where his love of motorhomes started and as far as I know he was one of the first guys in the superbike paddock to import his own.

I was sceptical but when you find out how clever he is, he’s a helicopter pilot as well, you begin to realise this guy is 100% genuine and knows the business inside out. 

I know many top pro riders, not just in the UK, but in World superbikes and Moto GP have dealings with Jim and his reputation is second to none. 

He does the full works, gas conversions, electrics, new Tv’s the lot and when I was there all his second hand motorhomes were immaculate and he had a spanking new monster sitting there ready for some film guy. Everything’s above board with all the proper paperwork, he can also help with finance and insurance if needed. 

It’s all word of mouth and that speaks volumes……all I need is a little more money. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## asprn

Speedster said:


> I only seen this when I was checking through Google....


.... and I couldn't work out how the thread got indexed by Google so quickly, but then spotted that it's over *one year old*. 

Dougie.


----------



## 108683

asprn said:


> Speedster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only seen this when I was checking through Google....
> 
> 
> 
> .... and I couldn't work out how the thread got indexed by Google so quickly, but then spotted that it's over *one year old*.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Dougie, yes it's over a year ago. But, to be fair, my personal information and thoughts about Mr Moodie is only a few weeks old.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

''he's a helicopter pilot as well,''

Been there, done that, does that make me a good guy as well, used to land behind the pub up the road to us.
_
Smiles_ not being sarcy but coudn't resist getting a plug.


----------



## 108683

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> ''he's a helicopter pilot as well,''
> 
> Been there, done that, does that make me a good guy as well, used to land behind the pub up the road to us.
> _
> Smiles_ not being sarcy but coudn't resist getting a plug.


That's not a plug, it's a sarcastic cheap shot. People on here are asking who he is and that's the only reason why I logged on. I came across this by chance so I thought I would give you, or should I say others, a little bit more information and background about Moodie.


----------

